# RecipeDB - Lucas' Smoked Choc Porter



## lucas

Lucas' Smoked Choc Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain               10 Votes        Brewer's Notes carafa and pale chocolate milled separately and cold steeped overnight. stirred into mash at first sparging. brew water prepared with sodium met to knock out chloramines. 5.2 ph stabliser used in the mash.boil done in 50L kettle, boiled for about an hour to evaporate some wort then topped up with more run off from the mash. probably about 50L preboil, final volume around 42L. NFI what the og was (too lazy to check), FG is a little high at about 1.015-1.020. yeast used was about 2 cups of slurry of wyeast Scottish ale yeast   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    2.5 kg Weyermann Smoked    1.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    1.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.3 kg Bairds Light Chocolate Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II    0.25 kg Weyermann Caraaroma       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 90mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     500 ml Wyeast Labs 1728 - Scottish Ale       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 27.8 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 66 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## HarryB

Looks nice! that's a fair whack of caramunich!!

How does it taste and would you change anything?


----------



## brettprevans

scroll thru the 2009 Vic Xmas in July tasting thread here for people's tasting notes/comments

edit: it was a great beer


----------



## WarmBeer

HarryB said:


> Looks nice! that's a fair whack of caramunich!!
> 
> How does it taste and would you change anything?



Was probably my favourite beer of the swap. 

Mind you I've been slack, and still have a couple to go.

Lucas, you got my 5 stars


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Was probably my favourite beer of the swap.
> Mind you I've been slack, and still have a couple to go.
> Lucas, you got my 5 stars



Agreed! Best beer of the swap, it gets 5 stars from me too! Or maybe just the best dark beer. The dortmunder by hairofthedog was kickass too!

heres my tasting notes: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=494151

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## alizzan

I just made this about a week ago, and after most of the fermentation, all I can say is "smoke". Not sure if this is going to largely mellow out during the conditioning (I'm hoping it will), but after Fourstar's review, it didn't seem like the OP's recipe delivered much of the same smokiness I'm getting. Anyway, still very tasty, and can't wait to try it in a month's time. Seem to have hit the FG of around 1.013-14 pretty quickly, too. Thanks, Lucas!


----------



## Logman

I made this a few weeks back and had a preview taste last night - used Nottingham dry yeast and left it in the fermenter for 12 days. Really nice balanced flavour :icon_drool2: , just the right heaviness to be able to have a couple of schooners. Definitely will make this again.


----------



## bum

Yeah, I made this about 6 months ago. It is a pretty nice beer. Hang on to some, Logman. Really hits its straps at about the 2 month mark (bottled).

[EDIT: "pretty mice" - Yeah, she's cute. Big ears, but.]


----------



## Logman

Ha ha, I kind of got the impression it might be an improver, but new it was going to be torture to leave it alone. 

How smokey was yours bum? I note the previous poster says his was super smokey, but on my first taste I just thought the smoke blended in, certainly didn't jump out at me.


----------



## bum

There's definitely noticeable smoke so if alizzan doesn't drink a lot of beers of the style then I can see why he'd say that . But I agree, the smokiness isn't overtly aggressive. Very far from Schlenkerla Urbok levels (which is fine, I'm sure that Lucas wasn't aiming for that). Considering making it again but with Bestmalz smoked instead but that's just for personal preference - anyone wanting to make this one should do it as described in the recipe. Very nice.


----------



## Phoney

I'm going to brew this one the weekend, but going to add around 50g of oak chips for the last week of fermentation.

Just because I can.


----------



## Logman

bum said:


> Hang on to some, Logman. Really hits its straps at about the 2 month mark (bottled).


Back in November I bottled two stubbies. Put them away at the time after you suggested that and cracked them on the weekend - bloody fantastic! Going to do a keg and put it away for 3-4 months.

Great recipe for Porter lovers this one :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

Weird. I had my last 2 bottles last week. Yeah, really nice recipe.


----------



## Truman42

Im thinking of brewing this recipe and added it into brew mate. I had to tweak it slightly to match the EBC. 

I would appreciate someone checking it over for me?


----------



## bum

If you stick pretty close to his recipe you can't go wrong.

To be honest, I can't say I've ever found any brew program to be remarkably accurate in colour prediction for my beers (this could easily say more about my process than their calculations, of course). If it were me, the only adjustments I'd be making would be to hit his OG and IBU on my system - for the first batch anyway.


----------



## Truman42

Thanks Bum, I played around with the grains to get the EBC closer but I dont know much about the different grains and their effect on the brew, so was really running blind. 

Ive noticed the same with my recipes, my EBC is always off in brewmate from what the recipe states.

I will match OG and IBU and stick with that.


----------



## brettprevans

Truman said:


> Thanks Bum, I played around with the grains to get the EBC closer but I dont know much about the different grains and their effect on the brew, so was really running blind.
> 
> Ive noticed the same with my recipes, my EBC is always off in brewmate from what the recipe states.
> I will match OG and IBU and stick with that.


Unless ur ebc is heaps off is goinv to make buger all differance, esp in a dark beer

As for grain characters.etc. U really should learn that. Funnily enougb it helps your brewing  . If u want a referance.chart, search 'grain guide' or 'grain chart' or 'grain comparison' posts by myself in tge search function. Ive poated a few guides up before. They ate really useful. Or u can gooe tge search terms.and youll find similar ones


----------



## Truman42

citymorgue2 said:


> Unless ur ebc is heaps off is goinv to make buger all differance, esp in a dark beer
> 
> As for grain characters.etc. U really should learn that. Funnily enougb it helps your brewing  . If u want a referance.chart, search 'grain guide' or 'grain chart' or 'grain comparison' posts by myself in tge search function. Ive poated a few guides up before. They ate really useful. Or u can gooe tge search terms.and youll find similar ones



Thanks for the tips, I will search for your links.


----------



## manticle

citymorgue2 said:


> Unless ur ebc is heaps off is goinv to make buger all differance, esp in a dark beer
> 
> As for grain characters.etc. U really should learn that. Funnily enougb it helps your brewing  . If u want a referance.chart, search 'grain guide' or 'grain chart' or 'grain comparison' posts by myself in tge search function. Ive poated a few guides up before. They ate really useful. Or u can gooe tge search terms.and youll find similar ones



Alto sote buges wil halp in the sarchn.


----------



## Truman42

manticle said:


> Alto sote buges wil halp in the sarchn.



HAHAHAHA......Classic...he really needs a new spell checker doesnt he???

Buges??????????


----------



## manticle

Not a spellcheck, no.

CM2 needs to take his fingers to the gym or to boot camp.


I'll bring you a golden strong on wednesday, Brett.


----------



## Truman42

Well I just brewed this on the maiden run of my new 3v herms. Despite the few dramas I had it still ended up with an SG of 1.045.

Pitched a nice healthy starter of 1098 British Ale, and by the next morning it was going off. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Truman said:


> Well I just brewed this on the maiden run of my new 3v herms. Despite the few dramas I had it still ended up with an SG of 1.045.
> 
> Pitched a nice healthy starter of 1098 British Ale, and by the next morning it was going off. Looking forward to trying it out.



Hey Truman,

I am interested in how yours went. I brewed this about the same time you did.

I tried one prematurely after just a week in the bottle. Flat as a tack. But tasted good enough to drink the whole bottle (grolsch size) flat.

With a few bubbles in it this is going to be very nice.

Bnb


----------



## bum

You must resist temptation, BNB. This beer gets amazing at +2 months.


----------



## Truman42

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Hey Truman,
> 
> I am interested in how yours went. I brewed this about the same time you did.
> 
> I tried one prematurely after just a week in the bottle. Flat as a tack. But tasted good enough to drink the whole bottle (grolsch size) flat.
> 
> With a few bubbles in it this is going to be very nice.
> 
> Bnb



Mine went well and has been in the bottle a week. I too tried one last night and almost flat as a tack, but had some slight carbonation so all is well. 
Tasted great though, but couldn't drink it flat so it was sacrificed to the beer gods.


----------



## Truman42

Finally got a decent head on this after 3 1/2 weeks in the bottle. Bloody great tasting beer though. Love the smoked malt flavour.

Hows everyone elses going?


----------



## BPH87

How do I modify this recipe for biab?

Cheers Ben


----------



## Truman42

BPH87 said:


> How do I modify this recipe for biab?
> 
> Cheers Ben



Ben you could follow the recipe exactly as is for BIAB just use some brewing software to adjust your volumes. Either cold steep the carafa and chocolate overnight and add to the mash without about 10 mins of the mash left to go or just stir them in as is with 15 mins to go which is what I did.

Other than that there is no real difference doing it as a BIAB.


----------



## BPH87

Thanks heaps truman


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Drinking this 2 months old in the keg. Damn nice beer. I used a pack of 1056 for 1 cube and 1187 ringwood for the other. The smoke was really good when the beer was young (2 weeks in keg) but now it's just smooth bbq roast all the way. The only problem is the final gravity in both from both yeasts finished at 1016. Im thinking the high amount of caramunich (i used caramunich III) and roast maybe left a lot of dextrins. The beer was mashed at 65 degrees so if it could it would have gone a lot further than 1016. Still a great drop but its a beer I'll have 1 maybe 2 glasses of after dinner but it's just a bit much for a session.


----------



## xternal

Is anyone able to post the recipe for this seeing as RDB is down. Would love to give it a try


----------



## Truman42

Sure...


*Lucas smoked choc porter* (Robust Porter) 18 litre batch

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 32.2 (EBC): 63.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.3 (Rager)

36.64% Maris Otter Malt
22.9% Weyermann Smoked
15.01% Caramunich II
13.74% Munich I
4.07% Carafa II malt
4.07% Chocolate
3.56% Caraaroma

0.7 g/L Magnum (14.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale

Notes: carafa and pale chocolate milled separately and added with 15 mins left of the mash

(Or if you can step mash I did this....)

Step mash= Mash in at 52C rest for 10 mins. Step to 66C for 60 mins, Step to 72C for 20 mins......mash out at 77C for 10 mins.


SG 1.045 pitched 1098 starter Wed 9/05/12 fermented at 18C.


----------



## xternal

Thanks mate can't wait to give this ago


----------



## breakbeer

Gonna have a crack at this next weekend

Just bought some Manuka Smoked malt & a Smoked Porter is the 1st beer I wanna make using it


----------



## breakbeer

Brewing this tomorrow so I'm inputting the recipe into Beersmith

When I add the hop quantities listed in the recipe above it only came out at 22IBU's, to get to the 33 I had to up the Magnum to 1 gram per litre, so 23 grams & the EKG to around .7 grams per litre

My question is, does this sound right or am I over doing it? 23 grams of Magnum seems like quite a bit to me


----------



## JB

breakbeer said:


> Brewing this tomorrow so I'm inputting the recipe into Beersmith
> When I add the hop quantities listed in the recipe above it only came out at 22IBU's, to get to the 33 I had to up the Magnum to 1 gram per litre, so 23 grams & the EKG to around .7 grams per litre
> My question is, does this sound right or am I over doing it? 23 grams of Magnum seems like quite a bit to me


how did you go with one breakbeer?


----------



## breakbeer

Seemed to go pretty well except the OG was hugely over target, it's still in a cube at the moment so I may dilute it in the fermenter. Also ended up with 30L instead of the 23 I was aiming for, my new 15L cubes came in very handy that day! 

Didn't get much of a smokey smell from the grain but when I mashed in, holy shitballs! Hope I didn't overdo the percentage of smoked grain. 

I'll wait until it's in a glass before I brew it again so I know what to change in the recipe, if anything. 

Will probably bottle half the batch, I'll save you one


----------



## breakbeer

Have now kegged my 2nd cube of this into my 9L keg. Pretty happy with it, just lacks a bit of body & a bit heavy on the smoke

Taste like a cross between liquid bacon & drinking a campfire. Might reduce the amount of smoked malt next time

JB, I got a few bottles out of it too so I'll save ya one


----------

